# Everyone ready to die?



## TwinBlades (Sep 9, 2008)

Heres a link http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/featu...icle1630897.ece just read it lol I hope nothing bad happens tomorow T.T


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 9, 2008)

Haven't even clicked the article and i'm guessing it's about the lhc


Edit:called it.

Anyways, lhc is a really cool experiment imo, and I doubt it will lead to the end of the world, but if it does...


----------



## Defiance (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds cool.


----------



## TwinBlades (Sep 9, 2008)

But I've been watching like 20 videos about it for some reason I cant stop I'm too intrested in space, science stuff and maybe becuase I'm asian but your sure? I doubt nothing will happen tho.


----------



## Opium (Sep 9, 2008)

If anyone is going to destroy the world I'm glad it's the Swiss.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Sep 9, 2008)

Just some BS. And can anyone tell me why the FUCK they're doing this?? Why would they want to know what happened in the supposed 'big bang'?

Pardon me, I'm a GOD believer.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)

I wish it were the Australians! Then who would the Kangaroos play with? No them! They'd come to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







watching something about this last night on dl.tv cool!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 9, 2008)

Time to convert to Christianity!

edit: if it does happen, I won't have to take my AP test tomorrow!

Wait... no... unless it's pulled before 11am Swiss time, I will.

STUPID LHC ):


----------



## Opium (Sep 9, 2008)

gapman416 said:
			
		

> Just some BS. And can anyone tell me why the FUCK they're doing this?? Why would they want to know what happened in the supposed 'big bang'?
> 
> Pardon me, I'm a GOD believer.



Because religion doesn't give any answers to 'how' things work and people are inquisitive.


----------



## science (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm scared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why did I do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SCIENCE SUCKS


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Sep 9, 2008)

Humans driven by the need for knowledge. >_>


----------



## kikuchiyo (Sep 9, 2008)

gapman416 said:
			
		

> Pardon me, I'm a GOD believer.



Because God (supposedly) gave you a brain and told you to understand things?

Or else we'd be crapping in the woods and living to the ripe old age of 25.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 9, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> SCIENCE SUCKS


lol

Anyways, I have already accepted that I will die someday, so I don't really care


----------



## Orc (Sep 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (10:02:10 AM) Orc: Yeah I'm listening to the LHC rap for the nth time.
> (10:02:30 AM) Orc: Everytime someone mentions the LHC, I have to listen to it.
> (10:02:39 AM) tinyt: LHC..?
> (10:02:57 AM) Orc: :|
> ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 9, 2008)

meanie!
its not my fault in drowning in my studies and fail to see that my life is going to end tomorrow!


----------



## Orc (Sep 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (10:06:50 AM) Linkiboy: tinyt is oblivious to her impending doom
> (10:07:16 AM) Orc: I still say Flashfoward.
> (10:07:36 AM) Orc: Oh wait, 21 years into the future. :/ I'd be dead then.
> (10:08:06 AM) Linkiboy: so that brings up the real quest
> ...


----------



## JPH (Sep 9, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I'm scared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, asshole.

Just a bunch of bullcrap, if you ask me


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 9, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.

There's been too many people saying "The world will end now", etc, and none of them ever happened. I don't see how this could will be any different.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Sep 9, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

The earth is gonna get sucked by a black hole huh? Last time I checked the earth didn't have any long protruding chunk of land.


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 9, 2008)

gapman416 said:
			
		

> Humans driven by the need for knowledge. >_>


It's hell of a lot better then being driven by faith.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 9, 2008)

_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> The earth is gonna get sucked by a black hole huh? Last time I checked the earth didn't have any long protruding chunk of land.


ZING lol

but what about mountains


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 9, 2008)

_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> The earth is gonna get sucked by a black hole huh? Last time I checked the earth didn't have any long protruding chunk of land.


DUH. EARTH IS A SHE. SHE WOULDNT HAVE A LONG PROTRUDING CHUNK.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> _Unmei_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA


----------



## WildWon (Sep 9, 2008)

One of four things could happen.

1. The world goes boom. So, thats it, we're all dead. Cool.
2. Nothing. It fizzles. Cool.
3. We learn more about the universe in some way, shape, or form. Cool.
4. The waves of the explosion travel out and reanimate recently deceased corpses and we have a zombie invasion. KICK FUCKING ASS!!!

I WANT ZOMBIES!!! BRING IT!!!

EDIT:


			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> _Unmei_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what the hell do you call Florida? HMMMM?! Thats the wang. LOOK AT IT!!!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> _Unmei_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or does she??


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Sep 9, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> gapman416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice comeback.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> One of four things could happen.
> 4. The waves of the explosion travel out and reanimate recently deceased corpses and we have a zombie invasion. KICK FUCKING ASS!!!


seconded!





I have 4 around my house!


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 9, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> 4. The waves of the explosion travel out and reanimate recently deceased corpses and we have a zombie invasion. KICK FUCKING ASS!!!
> 
> I WANT ZOMBIES!!! BRING IT!!!


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 9, 2008)

sounds pretty fake.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)

It is real... just alot of talk about it thats fake


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 9, 2008)

(23:23:56) (chuckstud) damn.
(23:24:08) (chuckstud) the world isn't going to implode in 2 days gaize
(23:24:12) (chuckstud) false alarm
(23:24:24) (chuckstud) they're only going to run it at 10% powa
(23:24:27) (chuckstud) POWAAAAA


----------



## Orc (Sep 9, 2008)

I wish we die though. Who wants to be roomies in hell?


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

I can survive a nuclear holocaust so I'll be fine.. 

I'll miss you guys


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 9, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I wish we die though. Who wants to be roomies in hell?



I call bottom bunk!


----------



## WildWon (Sep 9, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, cool. So its 10% power... 10% of what? Because if its at 10% of 1,000,000 times more powerful than anything we've really run before... thats still a LOT. 
THATS NOT A REAL NUMBER PEOPLE, ITS AN EXAMPLE.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 9, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I wish we die though. Who wants to be roomies in hell?


if it happens you'll be screaming your ass off.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I wish we die though. Who wants to be roomies in hell?



DIBBS


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 9, 2008)

also why would you want to know what happened in the beginning of the universe? why does it matter?

holy fuck.


just live your fuckin' life and be done with it.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> also why would you want to know what happened in the beginning of the universe? why does it matter?
> 
> holy fuck.
> 
> ...


right, starwars already sumz it up: people sword fighting in bathrobes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna see vid of it going... crushing rocks


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 9, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I wish we die though. Who wants to be roomies in hell?


I call top bunk


----------



## Seraph (Sep 9, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> also why would you want to know what happened in the beginning of the universe? why does it matter?
> 
> holy fuck.
> 
> ...


Guess those people back then shouldn't have invented light bulbs, TV's, computers, etc. and just should have just lived their lives right?


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I wish we die though. Who wants to be roomies in hell?



Why do you think people here are going to hell!?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh.. yeah.. the piracy


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering that too... thnx for clearing that up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my dad said he read that'll it'll take it a couple weeks to reach MAX POWA!!!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 9, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not piracy, its sharing


----------



## Devante (Sep 9, 2008)

What has science done for us????


----------



## science (Sep 9, 2008)

Devante said:
			
		

> What has science done for us????



LOTS. SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## JPH (Sep 9, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> > What has science done for us????
> 
> 
> 
> LOTS. SHUT THE FUCK UP.


lmao

ownage


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...as scientists re-create conditions in the first BILLIONTHS of a second after the Big Bang.
> Wow, it costs 4.4 Billion to make nothing explode!
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT!


----------



## Christen (Sep 9, 2008)

LMAO Anyone who thinks this will bring the end of the world is worrying too much.

Just about every scientist believes this thing is perfectly safe, and the guy who believes can create black holes is a nut-job. 

Trust me, we'll all wake up on Wednesday morning (or whatever time it is were you are when they turn this thing on) and nothing bad will have happened.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 9, 2008)

Christen said:
			
		

> LMAO Anyone who thinks this will bring the end of the world is worrying too much.
> 
> Just about every scientist believes this thing is perfectly safe, and the guy who believes can create black holes is a nut-job.
> 
> Trust me, we'll all wake up on Wednesday morning (or whatever time it is were you are when they turn this thing on) and nothing bad will have happened.


Depends on your timezone.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Christen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha. Ha. Ha. Pwned!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)

Christen said:
			
		

> LMAO Anyone who thinks this will bring the end of the world is worrying too much.
> 
> Just about every scientist believes this thing is perfectly safe, and the guy who believes can create black holes is a nut-job.
> 
> Trust me, we'll all wake up on Wednesday morning (or whatever time it is were you are when they turn this thing on) and nothing bad will have happened.



if I die, your responsible


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 9, 2008)

Whatever man. If I go I want to go through a black hole. I live on PST. Anyone no what time this will happen during my time?


----------



## Christen (Sep 9, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Christen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if you want a little bit more re-assurance, tomorrow is just gonna be a low power test run. There's gonna be no particle collisions or anything. Stephen Hawking also believes this thing is safe, and I think we can trust that guy with matters like these


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Costello (Sep 9, 2008)

I live near geneva... maybe I can stop this before it happens!
A nuclear bomb would work, I suppose?

On topic, I think the guys at CERN are knowledged enough to be able to foresee what will happen during the experiment (or else they wouldn't be doing it at all). And I don't think they would knowingly let such a thing happen.
Btw, I think knowledge > faith. But I have faith in knowledge.


----------



## cerenade (Sep 9, 2008)

oh well, whos gonna be left to care it the goes wrong?

me hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




think i may order a cyclo on thursday

*Posts merged*



			
				Costello said:
			
		

> I live near geneva... maybe I can stop this before it happens!
> A nuclear bomb would work, I suppose?
> 
> On topic, I think the guys at CERN are knowledged enough to be able to foresee what will happen during the experiment (or else they wouldn't be doing it at all). And I don't think they would knowingly let such a thing happen.
> *Btw, I think knowledge > faith. But I have faith in knowledge.*



agreed! faith is useless imo


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

*THEY LIE TO US! IT'S NOT SAFE! IT WILL DESTROY US ALL! WE ARE JUST GUINEA PIGS TO THEM! THEY ARE TAKING AWAY OUR CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS TO NOT BE GUINEA PIGS IN THEIR EXPERIMENTS!!! 
*



Also, the government is poisoning us with all the H2O they put in our water. 

Some may say "but Veho, you moron, H2O _is_ water." HAH! THAT'S WHAT THEY _WANT_ YOU TO THINK!


----------



## moozxy (Sep 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dihydrogen monoxide is colorless, odorless, tasteless, and kills uncounted thousands of people every year. Most of these deaths are caused by accidental inhalation of DHMO, but the dangers of dihydrogen monoxide do not end there. Prolonged exposure to its solid form causes severe tissue damage. Symptoms of DHMO ingestion can include excessive sweating and urination, and possibly a bloated feeling, nausea, vomiting and body electrolyte imbalance. For those who have become dependent, DHMO withdrawal means certain death.
> 
> Dihydrogen monoxide:
> - is the major component of acid rain
> ...



I'M BEHIND VEHO ON THIS,
SIGN THE PETITION BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE
http://www.petitiononline.com/h2o/petition.html


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, everyone is always talking about the dangers of carbon monoxide, but no one ever warns us of the horrors of dihydrogen monoxide. It's a conspiracy I tells ya! 


Also: The chances of the earth being destroyed by the LHC are 10-19. There is also a 10-11 chance that you'll spontaneously evaporate while shaving. So what happens if they turn on the LHC WHILE YOU'RE SHAVING?!!?!?


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah, lets die together!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## cerenade (Sep 9, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Yes, everyone is always talking about the dangers of carbon monoxide, but no one ever warns us of the horrors of dihydrogen monoxide. It's a conspiracy I tells ya!
> 
> 
> Also: The chances of the earth being destroyed by the LHC are 10-19. There is also a 10-11 chance that you'll spontaneously evaporate while shaving. So what happens if they turn on the LHC WHILE YOU'RE SHAVING?!!?!?



a genie will appear and give you 3 wishes ??


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

Are we really going to die? I've got some things to do first.


----------



## cerenade (Sep 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Are we really going to die? I've got some things to do first.



very unlikely, if we do i'll give you everything i own


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Are we really going to die? I've got some things to do first.


Nah, there shall be no world destroying until I finish my Galactic Destroyer, so I guess everyone will have to wait, sorry guys.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

cerenade said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously now, what is this experiment or what the heck is it they're doing?


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> cerenade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cerenade (Sep 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> cerenade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trying to understand how the world was made, trying to prove theories. appearnetly it could be very benifical if it goes as planned, could help cure cancer and whatever, and prove global warming is due to the sun, not polution and whatever else didnt read to much into it


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

Why do they have to do it!?? I'm too young to die


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> cerenade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This:


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

I trust this guy:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The fears are unfounded. Nothing will destroy the world. It is just a bunch of fear mongering. The same set of scientists tried to get the particle accelerator in the US stopped as well. I have three degrees in physics and my vote goes with the side that it is safe. I have read the CERN papers on it.


I'm was seriously afraid...I know I'm acting like a child


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't worry guys - the world does not end until JPH posts an illegal PSP ISO in here


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 9, 2008)

BULLSH*TI think....


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> BULLSH*TI think....


I HOPE SO!!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell that to Satan


----------



## Prime (Sep 9, 2008)

We aren't all going to die, They wouldn't flip the switch if they knew we are all going die.

Not much to say, I hope they find what they are looking for and yeah good luck.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't worry guys we're not gonna die.I was afraid at first but I now know that this is not gonna happen.As Prime said they know what they're doing.


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 9, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Also: The chances of the earth being destroyed by the LHC are 10-19. There is also a 10-11 chance that you'll spontaneously evaporate while shaving. So what happens if they turn on the LHC WHILE YOU'RE SHAVING?!!?!?


Wet shave or dry shave?


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 9, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> We aren't all going to die, They wouldn't flip the switch if they knew we are all going die.


Maybe they don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







PANIC SCAREMONGERING PANIC!


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 9, 2008)

Why are they doing this?

Well it's because mankind is a curious creature driven to know the answers the reasons and the hows.

Think about it like this. Most of the technology in your life was not made intentionally.

Your computer, your monitor, the cell phone, you game console, the internet, the phone service, your dvd player, and essentially everything else is all as a result of curiosity that made possible the technology AFTER the science was understood.

The computer was not made by specific intent. It's the end product of science being exploited. That's why it's called APPLIED science by the way.

And you don't get to apply science until you discover it. And you don't get to discover science until you go looking for it. And thats called RESEARCH. And research does not come cheap, and you can't just decide "lets master this idea".

What makes history sometimes interesting, is with history you can learn, that thanks to actually understanding math, man KNEW the earth was round long before Christ was ever born, and actually knew how big it was, and this was done using too sticks on a beach!!

Thanks to religion, you got the pleasure of losing that knowledge till Columbus was able to go see for himself hundreds of years later.


----------



## GH0ST (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes yes ....they said _their work is *vital* to unlock the secrets of matter that forms everything known in the universe _... what ? just imagine their next step ...

Why did they choose the 9/10 and not 9/11 ?

“One thing I have learned in a long life: that all our science, measured against reality, is primitive and childlike – and yet it is the most precious thing we have.”
– Albert Einstein


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> The computer was not made by specific intent.



The first computer was made to calculate missile trajectories during WWII


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> The first computer was made to calculate missile trajectories during WWII


No, the _first_ computer was made to calculate astronomical positions.


----------



## Prime (Sep 9, 2008)

I just caught a message before the video saying 3 minutes, maybe it will start in 3 minutes?

(if no one knows what video: http://webcast.cern.ch/index.html)


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 9, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phail.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 9, 2008)

if this is about the LHC (didnt read any of the comments nor OP) ....: Waddevah


----------



## Rowan (Sep 9, 2008)

yay thanks to the gays who made this up all chavs on my msn keep saying everyones going to die (they don't even know what it does)

they = ultimate phail


----------



## moozxy (Sep 9, 2008)

:|


----------



## Prime (Sep 9, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> :|



:\


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 9, 2008)

If ever the world ends...

_my dreams of finishing Guitar Hero games are down the drain._

I guess it's too late to make a Bucket List.


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 9, 2008)

PANIC SCAREMONGERING PANIC SCAREMONGERING PANIC!I'll shut up now


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope we can at least have a new R4 firmware before that..


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 9, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I hope we can at least have a new R4 firmware before that..


XD


----------



## moozxy (Sep 9, 2008)

Good news guys,
I just read the end of the Bible, the LHC does not take part in the Apocalypse.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Good news guys,
> I just read the end of the Bible, the LHC does not take part in the Apocalypse.



Did you read the New Testament too?


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol, people, in worst case you will have no school, no parents and unlimited free time


----------



## juicy_mokro (Sep 9, 2008)

im scared


----------



## Prime (Sep 9, 2008)

juicy_mokro said:
			
		

> im scared



Don't be, no one is going to die


----------



## Law (Sep 9, 2008)

So I've heard it was invented by a Welshman (Or that a Welshman was leading the project, or some shit like that).

England is screwed.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't worry guys! Everything will be fine!

Just remember to duck and cover!


----------



## The Worst (Sep 9, 2008)

QUICK! EVERYONE INTO THE TIME MACHINE!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 9, 2008)

Meh, This is what destroys civilisations and stuff in TV and games.
People trying what they can't handle.

At least wait some more time until a barrier powerful enough has been developed.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 9, 2008)

alright i'm in!







WHO'S COMING WITH ME!!!


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 9, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> alright i'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would it be possible to include a 2D guy in a 3d car?

count me in!


----------



## pokioh243 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dude, I hope we got enough cookies to eat when we're in the black hole xD

But seriously, if this goes wrong I gotta say this.. I love you guys! xD sort of


----------



## Law (Sep 9, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> The Worst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want in too.

And make room for Toni and Wildwon, I don't want those guys to die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pokioh243 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyway, guys.. If they screw this, the human race is fcked, right?


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ It is a particle accelerator. One awry proton flying around can't do too much. 

Wouldn't a small black hole not be able to sustain itself and fall apart due to overwhelming electron degeneracy pressure? I don't know much macrophysics but come on. The strangelets thing is better.

Hope we can finally figure out what dark matter is. I don't expect ya'll tempers to really follow the science though.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sad that I won't get to enact the Apocalypse as I had hoped AKA someone beat me to it.  =\

Oh well, if they botch this, there's always December 2012!


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 9, 2008)

I for one, hope it happens.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 9, 2008)

law you better get in here before i close the doors!


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> law you better get in here before i close the doors!



Oh shit.. I thought that kind of thing was over when BoneMonkey left


----------



## fischju (Sep 9, 2008)

Much more powerful collisions happen when cosmic rays collide with the ionosphere.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 9, 2008)

anyone interested in a last day raping session


----------



## Endogene (Sep 9, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> ^^ It is a particle accelerator. One awry proton flying around can't do too much.
> 
> Wouldn't a small black hole not be able to sustain itself and fall apart due to overwhelming electron degeneracy pressure? I don't know much macrophysics but come on. The strangelets thing is better.
> 
> Hope we can finally figure out what dark matter is. I don't expect ya'll tempers to really follow the science though.



looks like your interested in it.
here is a link for the live broadcast http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/endirect/0,,407864...articules-.html
In french though at start but it'll be in english afterwards


----------



## fristi (Sep 9, 2008)

i hate schiejns damn i'm a bad speller
but anyway
they only talk crap when they say there is proof proof and proof
not all thing are proofable

whee


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

sllide said:
			
		

> i hate schiejns damn i'm a bad speller
> but anyway
> they only talk crap when they say there is proof proof and proof
> not all thing are proofable
> ...



Can you prove that?


----------



## The Worst (Sep 9, 2008)

HE'S HERE TOO!  LAST CALL, THIS IS IT! ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 9, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> HE'S HERE TOO!  LAST CALL, THIS IS IT! ANYONE ELSE?


Count me in in dat crazy car!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 9, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> The Worst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


count me in 
but i have question...
did u fill it with petrol? if no.........WE ARE DOOMED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwinBlades (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL I never knew this topic will get this far and wat everyone is posting is funny XD.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 9, 2008)

ADD ME!
I WANNA WATCH THE WORLD BURN!
Except... can you put some more people in... it will get boring with that small number....


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope my Edge DS cart comes in before I die


----------



## The Worst (Sep 9, 2008)

Dark Rey youve been sitting on my lap the whole time!  why else would i be smilling like this?  Alright, doors closed we're leaving...






Antoligy, we are going back to the past to SAVE the future, if you want to watch it burn your gonna have to stay here


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think that it's as dangerous as everyone thinks it's gonna be.  But uhh...who cares if the world ends anyway?


----------



## moozxy (Sep 9, 2008)

TAKE ME WITH YOU WORST!
I WANNA LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Orc (Sep 9, 2008)

YOU HAVE NO CHANCE TO
SURVIVE MAKE YOUR TIME


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn, I was two days away from retirement.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> YOU HAVE NO CHANCE TO
> SURVIVE MAKE YOUR TIME


Someone set up us the LHC?


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> YOU HAVE NO CHANCE TO
> SURVIVE MAKE YOUR TIME
> 
> HA HA HA


----------



## Dominator (Sep 9, 2008)

my god ? :s

SO ? black hole come or not ? it is also related on some french forum XD



MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> SO ? black hole come or not ?


----------



## The Worst (Sep 9, 2008)

* NOW FUELED BY MOOZXY's POWERFUL GAS!!! *



is that really considered "clean energy?"  ANYWAY, TO THE PAST!!!:  THE YEAR 2008, THE DATE JULY 30TH, 10 YEARS AGO.  OUR MISSION TO THWART THE EVIL VILLAIN JUMPMAN AND SAVE OUR GOD "THE BONEMONKEY" FROM BANNISHMENT!  (so we can all just go watch power rangers again)


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 9, 2008)

gapman416 said:
			
		

> Just some BS. And can anyone tell me why the FUCK they're doing this?? Why would they want to know what happened in the supposed 'big bang'?
> 
> Pardon me, I'm a GOD believer.


ya same here i belive in god


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 9, 2008)

4zndude345 said:
			
		

> gapman416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK? And why do you? What drives you to believe in the purported rationale that your faith gives you?


While the LSC people are not trying to find out about your belief in God (obviously) they are trying to answer the same types of questions for a vastly more important subject:  Matter, and the universe as a whole.

Also: [email protected] the rap


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 9, 2008)

I really wish they didn't do this. And the worst thing is, the people that would normally do something about it are paying no attention to it whatsoever. x_x


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 9, 2008)

I actually think that no one has any clue what is going to happen, just because of the very odd properties of quantum physics. The act of measurement and observation will completely affect the test results.

maybe we will die, maybe the earth will turn into cheese.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 9, 2008)

In this situation, we might be the cats. I hope the scientists' curiosity doesn't kill us all.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

4zndude345 said:
			
		

> gapman416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schrödinger's cats.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 9, 2008)

Well then.

I'm quite interested to see where this will go or what discoveries may come of it.


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 9, 2008)

Nothing should happen. The end.


----------



## TwinBlades (Sep 9, 2008)

Well diffently no black hole beucase I read somewhere I think the wiki that theres only a 1 in a 50 million chance for a black hole. So we all live so just carry on. XD lol.

PS. the thing starts tomorow 7 gmt time dont know if am or pm?


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 9, 2008)

The Tiny Black hole would evaporate almost instantly after it forms, if Einstein is to be believed.

He hasn't been wrong yet.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't wait, it looks fucking cool!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 9, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> The Tiny Black hole would evaporate almost instantly after it forms, if Einstein is to be believed.
> 
> He hasn't been wrong yet.



indeed.. and I find amazing how he couldn't prove any of his theories with experiments by his time.. and years later, when people got technology to try them, all of them turned out to be true


----------



## Christen (Sep 9, 2008)

You just gotta wonder, how many nut-jobs are gonna commit suicide because of this?


----------



## TwinBlades (Sep 9, 2008)

Opps my bad the thing already started this moring if u live in the est time. Ya and the black hole will disappear instantly when it appears so carry on lol. Ya and that video up there is funny, I was watching it yesturday.


----------



## Prime (Sep 9, 2008)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> Opps my bad the thing already started this moring if u live in the est time. Ya and the black hole will disappear instantly when it appears so carry on lol. Ya and that video up there is funny, I was watching it yesturday.



No i don't belive it has start. It isn't the 10th yet


----------



## mastermanna123 (Sep 9, 2008)

it hasnt started. not to mention if it had, im sure there wud be huge news over it on tv and the internet showing live feeds....rite?


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Sep 9, 2008)

Good, I didnt really feel like going in to work tomorrow


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 9, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> I live near geneva... maybe I can stop this before it happens!
> A nuclear bomb would work, I suppose?
> 
> On topic, I think the guys at CERN are knowledged enough to be able to foresee what will happen during the experiment (or else they wouldn't be doing it at all). And I don't think they would knowingly let such a thing happen.
> Btw, I think knowledge > faith. But I have faith in knowledge.


Costello want to move in with me just in case something happens and France explodes?


----------



## WB3000 (Sep 10, 2008)

Am I freaking out about this, or even moderately worried? No.

Am I writing my English report thing due Friday. No.


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/custom...sec=0&p0=87


----------



## amptor (Sep 10, 2008)

sheesh.  y'all need to calm down.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 10, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Am I writing my English report thing due Friday. No.



like you were gonna do it anyway


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 10, 2008)

Alright so 6 hours. If I wake up tomarrow and I am still alive I guess I know all went well.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

But what if you wake up tomorrow, and you're DEAD?!?!?! Then maybe it didn't all went well!!


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> But what if you wake up tomorrow, and you're DEAD?!?!?! Then maybe it didn't all went well!!


I guess that would suck. I wake up for school, walk downstairs and there is a huge black hole at my front door. I have to say, I would shit.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 10, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tomorrow when you look outside you'll see the blue screen of death


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 10, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd clean my registry and defrag so I could run faster! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





no vids?


----------



## skyman747 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol, 6 hours? At least we all get to die in our sleep


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Oh noes!!!.....Will my screen also be showing the blue color?!?!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 10, 2008)

gasp! maybe this is the intro to Fallout 3?


----------



## Defiance (Sep 10, 2008)

This sucks.  First my Youtube account gets banned, and now we're going to die.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, if the world somehow does end tomorrow, I'll spend the few hours (or minutes/seconds) I have until the black hole reaches here by running down the streets blasting The Black Dahlia Murder, Suicide Silence, Job for a Cowboy, and The Devil Wears Prada.  Rock on!


----------



## ZonMachi (Sep 10, 2008)

... These articles still fly. I would actually believe this if it actually proves why the black hole that MIGHT be created will be stable enough to last more then a few seconds.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Sep 10, 2008)

As soon as the LHC starts, i'm going to run across the street and probably make out with the hot neighbor chick that always smiles when i say hi, should probably go do it right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Edit: O.k im back, i made out with her for a few minutes, but when her mom arrived, she pulled me back and gave me a swift kick in the nads!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 10, 2008)

orly?


----------



## Nottulys (Sep 10, 2008)

That would be some shit if this things reanimates the DEAD!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 10, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> alright i'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take me! Take me!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 10, 2008)

AnimalCrossingX said:
			
		

> Well, if the world somehow does end tomorrow, I'll spend the few hours (or minutes/seconds) I have until the black hole reaches here by running down the streets blasting The Black Dahlia Murder, Suicide Silence, Job for a Cowboy, and The Devil Wears Prada.  Rock on!


It would be more or less instant...


----------



## Forstride (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh...Well in that case...I don't know.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is a happy tune to cheer the worried up


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Frog (Sep 10, 2008)

the world ends with me?


----------



## Tanas (Sep 10, 2008)

The world ends in 6 hours


----------



## paul1991 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

some people are getting a bit confused, it is activated on the 10th of september but collisions won't begin until 21st october 2008.





Calm down everybody.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 10, 2008)

21 Oct?! that doesnt leave much time to finsh the list


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 10, 2008)

paul1991 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> some people are getting a bit confused, it is activated on the 10th of september but collisions won't begin until 21st october 2008.
> 
> ...



*Puts pants back on...* LOL jk


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 10, 2008)

But, wasn't this supposed to be a time machine?
If so, we could all visit The Worst and his friends in his weird car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.newscientist.com/channel/fundam...start-here.html
A quick search^


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will be green for us


----------



## Noitora (Sep 10, 2008)

Did anyone watch the webcast? What happened?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 10, 2008)

hehe nice LHC google picture


----------



## Prime (Sep 10, 2008)

The first test was Successful.

The Collision will be on October.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Wait.. I'm still alive! 

or hell is pretty lame


----------



## Noitora (Sep 10, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Wait.. I'm still alive!
> 
> or hell is pretty lame


Is hell gbatemp?


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 10, 2008)

wheeeeee
Noitora: That, or earth IS hell.


----------



## Frog (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh no!
i just realised, Castlevania Order of Ecclesia comes out on October 21st...
now i'll never get to play it.


----------



## Killerbon (Sep 10, 2008)

LHC creating black holes = bullshit.


----------



## skawo96 (Sep 10, 2008)

AtteJ said:
			
		

> LHC creating black holes = bullshit.


It can create hole, but it'll do anything.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

Massive particle collider passes first key tests

Yay, it was a success! We're still alive!



PS: Oh wait, that means I can't start the Game with the biggest number of players in a single week, dammit!


----------



## Prime (Sep 10, 2008)

AtteJ said:
			
		

> LHC creating black holes = bullshit.
> 
> Your joking me, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mazor (Sep 10, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> _Unmei_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> > the Game


----------



## amptor (Sep 10, 2008)

so it was only a test and no protons were collided yet? I guess the media gets things mixed up again.


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 10, 2008)

todays the day nuting happen


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Sep 10, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> so it was only a test and no protons were collided yet? I guess the media gets things mixed up again.



I heard the project starts today, but no colliding until Oct 21 or so


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 10, 2008)

People srsly kill themself... because of the LHC
People at my gf's school started crying.

I bet it's all just a big joke.
I bet Switzerland doesn't even exist.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 10, 2008)

Why would people kill themselves?  
I can't imagine a _less_ painless death then being sucked in by a black hole.  

One yocto-second you exist, the next, you don't.  Simple as that.


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 12, 2008)

who know maybe a black hole brings us to a other world or somthing


----------



## Frog (Sep 13, 2008)

maybe the black holes rip through time and we all die tomorrow... or even yesterday!


----------



## papyrus (Sep 13, 2008)

Well be sucked into the black hole and become frog ponies, and its not funny. Seriously i rather die than become frog ponies.


----------



## Frog (Sep 13, 2008)

that would be awesome.
but you can relax, the black hole would probably just tear us all into tiny pieces in about 3 minuets of horrible pain...


----------

